# Atlanta: Avalon Cigar Herf @ Highland Cigar Company



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Join us at Highland Cigar in Atlanta and meet Tom Ramsey of Avalon Cigars! The word is he's bring some of his hard-to-come-by cigars with him!

Time: After 5PM, Thursday 11/1/07
Place: 
Highland Cigar Company
245 N Highland Ave Ne
Atlanta, GA 30307
highlandcigar.com
(404) 477-2415

On Google Maps


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, apparently this is my first post on ClubStogie... I could have sworn I posted before. Oh well, hi everyone!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello Brian.. I'll try and make it out there tomorrow night. I haven't been up there in a few weeks.

Welcome again to Clubstogie.. yes you have posted before. posts in the New Gorilla Forum don't add to your total.


----------

